# Busker playing amazing slide guitar



## Kasp (Mar 24, 2014)

His name is Nelly Niel and he has been blowing up on the internet these past few months. You can follow his story if you watch all three videos.


----------



## Tude (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow I've never seen him. Pretty darn cool!! Thanks!!


----------



## benjysirois (Mar 25, 2014)

This is truly wonderful. Thanks for posting this.


----------

